# Brakes



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

I need to replace my front rotors. I currently have stock rotors and am thinking about upgrading to a slotted rotor. Is it possible to upgrade to a slotted rotor and keep stock calipers. I have 65,000 miles and do a lot of city driving, however I drive fast and stop quickly. I want to keep my cost down as well. Also could I use nissan pads or should I upgade them as well. Appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have cross drilled stock size rotors on my car with a semi metalic brake pad They help a little I do mostly city driving too I think stainless brake lines with slotted or drilled rotors would be fine for city dont know about the track dont do much racing


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

Don't expect a huge improvement with slotted rotors, unless you drive fast and stop quickly often (like you were x-ing). If they're the same price with OEM rotors, I'd go with slotted, they look cooler! But you're not going to see a drop in braking distance. Nissan pads are really good for our cars, so you can stick with those. If you do find some good deals, though, try some Axxis Metal Masters or EBC greenstuff. They'll help with performance, but again, you might not notice it unless you were x-ing. They make a little more noise, but see what you like. They're usually priced the same as Nissans. I have SE-R brakes, so I don't know how bad yours are. I'm happy with mine. I use Raybestos with OEM discs. They're very quite and soft, so I get a lot of brake dust. But I like them.

IF you did save up some dough (I know you don't wanna spend $$$), but do a search for AD22VF brakes in our forum. Those will be a much better price/performance ratio than getting rotors. Courtesy Nissan is selling new ones, I think, at $500. But look at junkyards and etc. Get these for cheap used, if you look well. They are off 91-93 Nissan NX2000. These you'll notice a difference.

So yes, you can use stock calipers with slotted!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

Where is a good place to look for slotted rotors?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

try nopi, I found the ones that mossy nissan has the link to on their website, not much more than regular rotors, look good too


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info, but I'm now having a problem finding slotted rotors for the 1.6 liter. My car is a 1996 200SX SE 1.6 liter and all the listings for the Power Slot Rotors are for the 2.0 Liter. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

You might want to check out www.roto-tech.com

they have some cool oem rotors that don't corrode easily. they have cadmium or zinc coatings on some, with slotted, drilled, or both. they look really good. give them a call. hope it helps!

Ppeace
CMo


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i always hear the semi-metallics and metallic pads kill your rotors. that might be something to think about. i know the nissan pads are semi-metallic, but im sure that theyre forumulated more for wearing nicely on your rotors than performance.


----------

